# una diarrea provocó que se hiciese sus necesidades encima



## JaRuleKing

Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand beim Übersetzen dieses Satzes helfen?

Jokin Ceberio era un chico de 14 años que murió tras sufrir acoso escolar. Todo empezó en 2003, cuando una diarrea provocó que se hiciese sus necesidades encima.

Diarrea, habe ich nachgeschlagen, heißt eigentlich Durchfall. In diesem Fall wird doch aber wohl nicht Durchfall gemeint sein, oder? Wie kann man den Satz deuten?
< ... >

Muchos saludos


----------



## Captain Lars

Er hatte Durchfall, weswegen er salopp gesprochen in die Hose gemacht hat.


----------



## JaRuleKing

Dann also doch Durchfall?

Dachte, es heißt vielleicht sowas, es wurde ihm alles zu viel und so. Aber ok.

Grüße


----------



## Captain Lars

Ja, "diarea" bedeutet Durchfall / Diarrhö.


----------



## Geviert

Der Sinn ist aber komisch, das meinte Jaruleking, denke ich. In welchem Zusammenhang stehen hier Durchfall und "acoso escolar" (bullying), ist mir ein Rätsel!


----------



## Captain Lars

Das Mobbing begann, als der Ärmste sich aufgrund seiner Diarrhö in dir Hose gemacht hat.


----------



## Geviert

Unlogisch.


----------



## Captain Lars

Inwiefern? Kinder sind grausam. Sie werden sich wohl über ihn lustig gemacht haben.


----------



## anipo

Captain Lars said:


> Inwiefern? Kinder sind grausam. Sie werden sich wohl über ihn lustig gemacht haben.



Vollkommen logisch.


----------

